# Horror Movie Poster Quiz



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

*Horror Movie Poster Quiz Game*

I borrowed this idea from Cadu, and improvised it a bit. Thought it would be fun at a party (Im having my first this year!! sooooo excited). I took various digital horror movie posters edited out the descriptive info and numbered them. Cadu's idea was to print them out and post them around I believe. I have loaded mine onto a digital photo frame that I already had and set the slide show for 10-15 seconds. It will be set up on a table with guessing slips and pencils as well as a bucket to drop your guesses into. I figured this way ppl can wander over at their leisure. Then offer a reward for the most correct. I tried to have movies from the 50s-today since there will be all different ages invited. I have 40 posters and if you'd like to have them, send a pm and I'll send them on over. Cadu offered her posters, but I was sooo excited I made my own in one night  If you want to change any of the numbers, they are easily edited in "paint"

Heather

View attachment 12523


View attachment 12524


View attachment 12525


View attachment 12526


View attachment 12527


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

You did an awesome job! I had been wanting to do a game like this, but wasn't sure how to work it out. And the "guesses" sheet is very cool.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

They are on their way over  I didn't spell out number one, sorry. In case you didn't already know, it's "A Nightmare on Elm Street"

Heather


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

haha Oh, i definitely know that one. 

Thank you again! Love it. They are really awesome.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## blackcat1977 (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the idea of doing this on a digital frame, much easier than printing them out like I was going to! Think I might steal that idea...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

What a great game guys! 

If you don't have a photo frame you could always save the images out to a DVD and have the images set to loop and play on a TV during the party.

Love your Game Scoring Sheet HeatherR. Really nice job on everything actually. Any chance you might post or email people a high-res image of the Sheet so others could print it out and use it?


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you don't have a photo frame you could always save the images out to a DVD and have the images set to loop and play on a TV during the party.


I'm going to put them together as a picture slide show movie and burn it to DVD, so it loops. Much easier than printing them and saves space. The photo frame is a great idea too.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love your Game Scoring Sheet HeatherR. Really nice job on everything actually. Any chance you might post or email people a high-res image of the Sheet so others could print it out and use it?


Thanks for the compliments, Spookie (and others)  As for the request what is this "high-res" you speak of? Sadly, I don't know how to do that. I AM willing to share with anyone that wants them though. Send a pm with your email and I'll send everything over.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, PM on the way.


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Heather the frame idea is very good, I printed them out and hung them all over so that my guests would be mingling all over and would interact with each other. I also like to spread the crowd out so that there isnt a crowd in one spot (my house is on the small size and I have about 60 people). I also made some a little harder to find so it was also like a scavenger hunt. I did put some clues on the harder pics.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Cadu- 

Ohhhh.... I didn't consider the moving around and mingling aspect  great idea. I may have to rethink the frame. Thanks again sooo much for the inspiration!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

this is a fabulous idea and i think the photo frame idea...perfect! well done!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I have sent out most all of the requests for posters, please remember to include your email in the PM and I'll be happy to share.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HeatherR said:


> I think I have sent out most all of the requests for posters, please remember to include your email in the PM and I'll be happy to share.



Got mine! Thanks HeatherR. Opened up a few of them and they look great. I'm going to have fun seeing how many I can ID. I'm not a huge horror film fan so this might get challenging. LOL.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

HeatherR said:


> I think I have sent out most all of the requests for posters, please remember to include your email in the PM and I'll be happy to share.


I sent you a PM! Let me know if you didn't get it!

You did a great job on the posters!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

ShannoninPa said:


> I sent you a PM! Let me know if you didn't get it!
> 
> You did a great job on the posters!


 I didn't get a PM from you yet and when I tried to send YOU one to tell you that I got an error message that said "ShannoninPa can not recieve private messages". 

I just need your email address to send them over.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

HeatherR said:


> I didn't get a PM from you yet and when I tried to send YOU one to tell you that I got an error message that said "ShannoninPa can not recieve private messages".
> 
> I just need your email address to send them over.


I'll fix it and send another! Thanks!


----------



## spoiledbrat72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Got mine just alittle while ago and my hubby, who claims to be a horror movie expert,was stumped on some of them !! Can't wait until the party to see how many ppl get stuck as well haha. Thanks again


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

spoiledbrat72 said:


> Got mine just alittle while ago and my hubby, who claims to be a horror movie expert,was stumped on some of them !! Can't wait until the party to see how many ppl get stuck as well haha. Thanks again


That's awesome, I'd be interested to see whether the game was well received or not


----------



## creepydame (Oct 6, 2010)

me too, me too!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I love it! sign me up....I sent a pm to you.


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hello...*

I just sent you a PM asking for more info on the movie poster game... really think this is a cool idea! Thanks for any info/data you can share!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

I love this! Sending you a PM right away.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

This is great! You did an outstanding job on these. I sent you a PM also. This is so nice of you to share with us thanks Heather!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

Checked my email this morning and there they were. Thank you so much! I haven't had any games at my Halloween parties yet, and I think this will be something everyone can enjoy. Great selection of movie posters, too. You even had my favorite: American Werewolf in London.  Thanks again for sharing. Happy Halloween!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Crawling Chaos said:


> Checked my email this morning and there they were. Thank you so much! I haven't had any games at my Halloween parties yet, and I think this will be something everyone can enjoy. Great selection of movie posters, too. You even had my favorite: American Werewolf in London.  Thanks again for sharing. Happy Halloween!


You are very welcome, this year is my first party so its also my first go at games, we'll see.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Heather, thanks so much for the posters and winking games! You rock! I will let you know how it goes for them. I may do the posters next year, because I am planning a movie theme for next year.... don't know yet....


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Fantastic work! Can't wait to play!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

rosella_au said:


> Thanks for sharing! Fantastic work! Can't wait to play!


please post after the party, I'd love to know how it went. What day is your party? mine is on the 30th


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Our party is on the 30th as well- advantage of Halloween not being huge here yet is that everyone else doesn't have Halloween parties to go to!

I've already got the images on my digital photo frame (great idea for that too- saves printer ink!) and having been testing out my better half- I knew more than he did yay!
Will let you know how it goes after the party


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I use the movie quotes and then the guest named the movie or tv show based on Horrors or halloween theme type. I do like this one.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Gerrard said:


> This is awesome!!!


This is Awesome I like the Idea, fantastic, I think this will be perfect for this years Halloween party, I'm so excited, awesome idea and game...


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you for sending. We are going to play this game at work tomorrow at our Halloween Party.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

This is a great idea. Nice job.


----------



## ScreamQueen (Oct 29, 2009)

oh wow. thats awesome! i'll definitely be pming you!


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, any new 2011 updates for this game? We played this last year and it was a BIG hit! The kids really went for it (adults too)!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I LOVE this idea!! Perfect for our theme this year!!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I would LOVE to make some updates for this game  Does any one out there have some suggestions for new movies to add? These are the ones I have currently made:
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Saw
The Birds
The Exorcist
The Ring
The Amityville Horror
Halloween
Invasion of the Body Snatchers
Sweeney Todd
Alien
Creepshow
House on Haunted Hill
Child's Play
Psycho
The Grudge
Friday the 13th
Whatever Happened to Baby Jane
28 Days Later
It
Beetlejuice
Rosemary's Baby
Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte
I was a Teenage Werewolf
The Shining
The Others
Dracula
Poltergeist
The Lost Boys
The Sixth Sense
The Blair Witch Project
Shawn of the Dead
The Silence of the Lambs
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Hell Raiser
Jaws
Frankenstein
An American Werewolf in London
Young Frankenstein
Misery
Night of the Living Dead
Resident Evil


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

I updated the ones I was sent last year and added some, and I'll be tweaking it this year. Once I get it set I'l post a link. I've no idea where the files I had from last year went


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a dropbox link to the covers I did for my party last year. Took Heather's covers, deleted a few I didnt like, and added a lot more... some obscure as hell, some classics.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31262133/Movie Cover Game/MovieCovers.rar


----------

